# Seriously Seahorses...



## Juliet (Aug 15, 2009)

I have 2 WC seahorses, and they refuse to eat anything but ghostshrimp and in some cases bloodworms. Ive been desperately trying to get them to eat some frozen mysis shrimp eniched with this fish garlic stuff, but they just show the tiniest bit of intrest and then swim away. How do I get them to eat?! 



------------------
"Romeo, oh Romeo, where for art thou Romeo?"
"Er...Juliet? I'm over here..."
"Psshhh. I knew that..."
:withstup:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What you can try is slowly reduce the amount of live food, and introduce more frozen food. Hopefully the seahorses will start to take more interest in the frozen food, as they realize the live food is getting less and less. If you do it too suddenly, they may not understand. 

Also, if you want them to get the garlic, you can buy a product called Garlic Xtreme which you can put the bloodworms into before feeding those.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Do you know the species? And how many times are they being fed daily?
If they're WC, your going to have to do staple with live... no doubt in the beginning. They may never switch over to frozen for full term, but you should toss in frozen mysis now and then and see if they take to it. If you feed ghost shrimp, make sure they're gutloaded beforehand. They have some nutrition, but not enough to keep SH's healthy. Bloodworms are alright if their taking to it- but it's hard for them to digest. Skip the garlic. I've never had to offer live food- but i've heard success with transitioning them over to frozen with adult (gutloaded) brine shrimp... you can also get live mysis, though they are expensive.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Good point flamingo. If you can't get them to eat the nutritious food, get the shrimp to before you put them in the sea horse tank. That way the sea horses will get the nutrition from the stomach of the shrimp.


----------

